# Clomid can it increase your FSH level?



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

I wonder if you can help with a question
Is clomid known to increase FSh levels with either short or long term use ?
Thank you 
Dianne


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Dianne

I would love to know the answer to this too.  Can anyone help?

Victoria
xxx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd like to know this too.  I took clomid for 2 months and my FSH went to 11, the previous ones have been 7 and 8.9 so I thought it would be the clomid.  I asked my specialist and she said no it wouldn't but everything I read about what it does to the body i.e. fools the pituatory gland in to producing more FSH it makes sense to me to have higher readings.  I had to stop taking clomid as it thinned my lining too much and I am going for another FSH test on day 3 of next cycle so I'll see if it has gone down any.
Victoria your signature reads like mine!  I'm still holding out for IUI even though I've had 7 -ves!
Take care
Jojox


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya

Firstly I would like to say that I am by no means an expert on this, so please don't take this as gospel BUT...

When I was on Clomid earlier this year, my doctor told me that Clomid will increase your FSH levels astronomically - but only temporarily.

When he said 'temporarily' I took that to mean for just a short while in the current cycle - i.e. no permanant increase.

Clomid is designed to stimulate your body into producing an egg(s), and to do this, your pituitary gland pumps out FSH. When on Clomid, the pituitary gland will be 'tricked' into producing more FSH than usual, in order to encourage the ovaries to produce (more) eggs. Hope that makes sense? 

My doctor explained that if my FSH was measured mid Clomid cycle, my FSH would be really high - but that this had no bearing on my ovarian reserve, it would only mean that the Clomid was doing its job and kicking my hormones up a gear!

Of course, Clomid _may_ have a longer term effect on FSH, but I have never read any reports of that.

Hope this helped in some small way,
Kate


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Jo Jo and Dianne

Kate - thank you - you're a star!  

I've just managed to find some info on the internet that agrees with what you've said.  It said that there is something called a "Clomid Challenge" where you have your FSH taken on day 2, then take Clomid, then have it taken again on day 10.  The Clomid does artificially increase your FSH but it should have gone down again by day 10 - otherwise is can indicate that you have low ovarian reserve (ie fewer or poorer quality eggs).

This does not bode well for DP who has just had her FSH done again and it's 14.2.  We were hoping it might be the Clomid but it doesn't look like it is.

Dianne and Jo jo - I wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment.    

Kate - Loads and loads of congratulations about your pregnancy.  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------

